# Grill insert mountin tab repair?



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Anyone know of a method to repair broken upper/lower mounting tabs on '66 grill inserts? I attempted a fiberglass repair a decade ago on another damaged practice set from a yard and it did not go well. wondering if there are any new better products for this these days

And how are the grill insert surrounds (metal trim) held in place? Glue? mine keep popping out exposing the tabs.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Check out the videos for this Broken Grille Repair


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

IIRC this guy was offerings these over on PY;








Three (3) 1966 Pontiac GTO LeMans Tempest Replacement Grille Mounting Tabs | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Three (3) 1966 Pontiac GTO LeMans Tempest Replacement Grille Mounting Tabs at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The aluminum finish trim has Barbed tabs that are pushed in and should lock into the hole of the grills.
If they are not staying in it may be possible to use a little epoxy/glue of some sort. Just be sure it's safe on ABS plastics.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

awesome info as usual. thanks


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I have not had much luck with epoxies. I have been testing plastic welding.My current test is on grass chutes for my mowers. If a repair and stand up to my kids hitting everything on the farm with them. It might work on the car. Best of luck with your repair,


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Buy this assortment on Amazon. Heat up a flat screwdriver with a propane torch, carve out any cracks, and refill with theses sticks. 

I have a tried and true epoxy method that Ive always used on my Vette and Fiero's, but these are the best for smaller, appearance friendly repairs. As for strength, I just repaired a 12 inch crack in a 250 gallon stock tank, which I fill with 190 degree water and sit in, after I spend 2 hours messing with the timing on my damn GTO, when it's 100 degrees out.


----------



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

I used a fender washer ground down to slide into what was left of the tab. I used the epoxy for plastics to build on top of it into whats was left. Ground down and sanded the epoxy like body work,


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Gremlin66 said:


> I used a fender washer ground down to slide into what was left of the tab. I used the epoxy for plastics to build on top of it into whats was left. Ground down and sanded the epoxy like body work,


I had 1 tab pocket that was cracked by the hole you reach into to open your hood, those grill inserts can be a real mutha to get back in because there are a few screws that block you upon installing it, to repair the tab pocket I cut a very thin piece of aluminum maybe 1/16” thickness to fit up inside the pocket and super glued it up in there, the drilled the proper size hole same size , you can’t put anything on the outer surface or the fastener clip won’t fit , it worked well and is nice and tight, one other thing really helped get it back in without cracking the 55 year old plastic was tapering the INSIDE of the small square plastic piece at the very top outermost edge at roughly 45 degrees to allow it to slide in past the sheet metal near the headlight, that little tweek made all the difference and you can’t see it from the outside.


----------

